# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Όμηρος [Homerus, Nissos Kypros, Trelleborg]

## Antares

Χαιρετώ.  Τελικά δεν περίμενα ότι τα παλαιά και καλά βαπόρια της Ν.Ε.Λ. θα είχαν νοσταλγούς.  Όμως η πραγματική αγάπη δεν σβήνει.  Να είστε καλά που προβάλλετε τέτοια θέματα. Έχω ονειρευτεί ότι ταξίδευα στο πλωριό εξωτερικό μπαλκόνι του ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ νύκτα με τρικυμία. Για τον ΟΜΗΡΟ ξέρει κανείς τίποτα σχετικά;
                      Antares

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Για τον "Όμηρο" είναι γνωστό ότι αφού αποσύρθηκε από τη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης ταξίδεψε για λίγο στη γραμμή από Πάτρα για Ιταλία. Στη συνέχεια ταξίδεψε για αρκετά χρόνια με το όνομα "Νήσος Κύπρος" και τα σινιάλα της "SALAMIS LINES". Τα υπόλοιπα καλύτερα να μην τα αναφέρουμε.
Εδώ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ως "Νήσος Κύπρος" έτοιμο να αποπλεύσει για Ρόδο-Λεμεσσό-Χάϊφα πριν από καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια.

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Έχουμε καμιά μεγάλη του φώτο με τα χρώμματα της ΝΕΛ? Την ημέρα που έφευγε τελευταία φορά απο Μυτιλήνη δέν κατάφερα να βγάλω αυτήν την μοναδική φώτο γιατί είχε μήνει η μηχανή στο αυτοκίνητο των γονιών μου και έμεινα απλά να θαυμάζω τα σφυρίγματα του Μυτιλήνη και του Σαπφω να το αποχαιρετάνε... Κρίμα έφυγε νωρίς....

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ  πατήστε "αιλέας αιγλη" πηγαίντε στο 00:58 και θα δείτε κάτι μαγικο!

----------


## Apostolos

Μια όμορφη φωτογραφία απο τον κο Κωστή Ασλανίδη απο το αρχείο του κου Π. Λελέκη. Ο ΟΜΗΡΟΣ στη Ροδο

Picture 282.jpg

----------


## geogre222

apostole gia des auto einai me ta xromata tis nel
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/....php?lid=58587

----------


## scoufgian

ΜΙΑ ΠΑΜΠΑΛΑΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΜΗΡΟΣ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ.SOΡRY ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΤΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1617

----------


## Nautikos II

Αν την επεξεργαστεις παραπανω θα χασει την ΑΞΙΑ της!!! ΣΥΛΕΚΤΙΚΗ

----------


## Apostolos

Σε ευχαριστούμε! Εμείς εδώ δέν κρίνουμε το καλό ή το κακό, απλά την αξία της! Για να σας ευχαριστεήσει όμως ό φίλος του φόρουμ μας κός Π. Λελέκης μας δίνει μία εκπληκτική φώτο του Όμηρος παρέα με το Αιγαίον
ΌΜΗΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία του "Νήσος Κύπρος" στον Πειραιά (από διαφορετική γωνία λήψης από την παραπάνω). 
Πριν από 10 χρόνια στον Πειραιά .....

----------


## scoufgian

> Μια φωτογραφία του "Νήσος Κύπρος" στον Πειραιά (από διαφορετική γωνία λήψης από την παραπάνω). 
> Πριν από 10 χρόνια στον Πειραιά .....
> 
> 
> Νήσος Κύπρος.jpg


με τα σινιαλα της nel ητα πανεμορφο..............

----------


## Haddock

Ο φίλος Roi μου θύμησε ότι είχα μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στο αρχείο μου. Μια διαφορετική γωνία λήψης του βαποριού ως Νήσσος Κύπρος.

a1_78051a156d_b.jpg 
Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και μετά την ωραία φωτογραφία της πρύμνης του πλοίου από τον φίλο paroskayak, ας δούμε και μια λεπτομέρεια της πλώρης.
Δίπλα στο "Νήσος Κύπρος" είναι δεμένο το "Millenium Express II", το πρώην "Viscοuntess M" και "Charm M" του Μαραγκόπουλου. Το πλοίο αυτό κάηκε, κενό επιβατών, στο Ιόνιο πέλαγος (αν θυμάμαι καλά). Είχε περάσει και αυτό μετά την πυρκαγιά από του Σάββα και είχε κάνει παρέα με το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" για κάποιο διάστημα.

----------


## Leo

Εκτός της γραμμής της παγοθραυστικής πλώρης του πλοίου καλό είναι να δείς φίλε μου Roi και το παλυνόριο (επαναλήπτης γυροπυξίδας) στο φτερό (βαρδιόλα) του πλοίου που είναι και ξεσκέπαστο. Μήπως έχουμε και χειριστήρια?  :Wink:

----------


## a.molos

Τρείς φωτό απο τα χρόνια της ΝΕΛ (και με απογευματινή αναχώρηση για Χιο-Μυτιλήνη).

----------


## a.molos

Συγνώμη, λάθος. Βιάστηκα.

----------


## Νaval22

σπάνιες φώτογραφίες ευχαριστούμε φίλε a.molos ιστορικό καράβι ο όμηρος για μένα ήταν και το πρώτο πλοίο που ταξίδεψα περίπου 2 ετών.Βέβαια ποτέ δεν άκουσα ιδιαίτερα καλά λόγια για αυτό.Δυστυχώς δεν έχω προσωπική γνώμη μιας και δεν το θυμάμαι κάθολου

----------


## esperos

Και μια μανουβράροντας στο λιμάνι της Καλύμνου, για τους εκ Λέσβου φίλους.

----------


## a.molos

Προσωπικά έχω ταξιδεψει με όλα σχεδόν (πλην Αρίωνα, Αγιου Ραφαήλ) πλοία της ΝΕΛ, όμως τα παλιά τα λάτρεψα, και το Σαπφώ και το Ομηρος και τον Αλκαίο. Τα νέα και ειδικά τα ταχύπλοα με άφησαν αδιάφορο. Αλλωστε τι να απολαυσεις στα καθίσματα των Αιόλων?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Και  μια  μανουβράροντας  στο  λιμάνι  της  Καλύμνου,  για  τους  εκ  Λέσβου  φίλους.
> 
> HOMERUS.jpg


Γιατι, εμεις που το ταξιδεψαμε στα δωδεκανησα ουρησαμεν εις το πηγαδην???
 :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Εκτός της γραμμής της παγοθραυστικής πλώρης του πλοίου καλό είναι να δείς φίλε μου Roi και το παλυνόριο (επαναλήπτης γυροπυξίδας) στο φτερό (βαρδιόλα) του πλοίου που είναι και ξεσκέπαστο. Μήπως έχουμε και χειριστήρια?


Χειριστηρια ειχε εξω στην Αριστερη Βαρδιολα και κοντα στην Δεξια πορτα της γεφυρας!

Πηγη (Πατμος&Πειραιας 2001)

----------


## Leo

Δεν μπορώ να μην σχολιάσω την ομορφιά του μέσα τηλέγραφου  και τη σωστή θέση των έξω χειριστηρίων.

----------


## scoufgian

> Προσωπικά έχω ταξιδεψει με όλα σχεδόν (πλην Αρίωνα, Αγιου Ραφαήλ) πλοία της ΝΕΛ, όμως τα παλιά τα λάτρεψα, και το Σαπφώ και το Ομηρος και τον Αλκαίο. Τα νέα και ειδικά τα ταχύπλοα με άφησαν αδιάφορο. Αλλωστε τι να απολαυσεις στα καθίσματα των Αιόλων?


κατ αρχην ευχαριστουμε και τον a.molo αλλα και τον espero για τις πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες τους,που μας γυρισανε χρονια πισω.Συμφωνω πως ολα τα παλια πλοια που προανεφερε ο a.molos,μαζι με το νησος χιος,τα λατρεψαμε.Ηταν πλοια που στα ματια μας,φαινοντουσαν τεραστια,ομορφα.καλοταξιδα.Με λιγα λογια ηταν μεσα στη καρδια μας.Τωρα δεν μπορει να γινει καμια συγκριση με τα σημερινα πλοια τοσο της ΝΕΛ οσο και των υπολοιπων εταιριων.αλλη κλαση..............

----------


## nautikos

Μια special ιστορικη & ομορφη φωτογραφια του *Ομηρος* να μανουβραρει στο λιμανι της _Χιου_ το _1978,_ απο το picasa.

1978 Chios2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Όντως πολυ ωραία φωτογραφία και διακρίνω μια πολύ φιλόξενη γέφυρα  :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ξεχνας οτι στην δεξια βαρδιολα δεν ειχε και χειριστηρια? Kαι κατι αλλο: Αν θυμαμαι καλα, καπετανιος ειναι ο Διαμαντης Βαριαδακης, και Υπαρχος ο Τζωρτζης! Απο εκει μαλλον του εμεινε και εχει "ανοιχτη" γεφυρα!

----------


## Haddock

Ναυτικέ,

"Ξεσκόνισες" σπάνια εικόνα από το picasa. Η πηγή και το copyright είναι απο την φωτογραφο.

----------


## Haddock

Για να συμπληρώσω τη σπάνια φωτογραφία του φίλου ναυτικού, μοιραζομαι με τα μελη του Ναυτιλια μια μοναδική εικονα του Όμηρος στη Ρόδο.

aaimage2-16.jpg 
Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## capten4

ΑΝ Η ΦΩΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ 1978, ΤΟΤΕ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΤΖΩΡΤΖΗΣ

----------


## Leo

Τότε η συλλεκτική αυτή φωτογραφία παίρνει μεγαλύτερη αξία έ φίλε karystos? Capten4 ευχαριστούμε για την πρληροφορία  :Smile: .

----------


## MYTILENE

Φανταστικές όλες οι φώτο και ευχαριστώ όλους τους φίλους που μου θυμίσανε αυτό το υπέροχο πλοίο.Και πάλι ευχαριστώ

----------


## parianos

μια φωτογραφια στους φιλους της Μυτιληνης και της Χιου....

----------


## geogre222

> μια φωτογραφια στους φιλους της Μυτιληνης και της Χιου....
> 
> HOMERUS.jpg


KRIMA POU DEN to prolaba auto to ploio logo tis ilikias mou ala exei kai auto tin istoria tou sto aigeo....

----------


## MYTILENE

Εγώ που το πρόλαβα φίλε έχω να πώ οτι ήταν ένα πολύ όμορφο πλοίο,καλοτάξιδο και σωστό στα ωράρια του.Ακουγόταν βέβαια οτι ήταν ψιλοβρώμικο μέσα αλλά δε τους πολυ-πίστευα.
ΥΓ:Απ' ότι βλέπουμε στη πολύ όμορφη  φώτο του φίλου παριανού στη βαρδιόλα κάθεται κόσμος και άνετα μάλιστα.Ωραίες εποχές :Sad:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kατσε ρε Παριανε! Μονο εκει πανω πηγαινε δηλαδη?? Εμεις οι προς τα κατω, δεν το ειχαμε??? Τo εχω ταξιδεψει καποιες φορες απο/ προς Πατμο, στα 80s. Δεν το καλοθυμαμαι για να λεμε την αληθεια. Αυτο που θυμαμαι παντως, ειναι οτι αργουσε πιο πολυ απο τα της ΔΑΝΕ! Πρεπει να εκανε ενα 10ωρο τουλαχιστον! Απο καθαριοτητα και τετοια, δεν ξερω, αλλα αν κρινω απο τα ΔΑΝΕζικα, ψιλοχαλια θα ηταν. Σαν Νησος Κυπρος που ειχα μπει μεσα το 2000 για φωτο, ηταν αρκετα καλο.

----------


## Νaval22

Ωραίος σπάνια φωτογραφία

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφία απο το έντυπο της Salamis lines το 1994

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13930


Και το πλάνο του πλοίου απο το ίδιο έντυπο


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13931

----------


## scoufgian

α ρε vinman τι μας θυμησες.........ωραιος........οι φιλοι μας απο τη Ροδο αν μπορουσαν να βρουνε καμια φωτο απο το νησι τους με τον Ομηρο θα μας υποχρεωνανε :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## esperos

Εδώ ένα αυτοκόλλητο του πλοίου

HOMERUS.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nα το παθω τωρα το εγκεφαλικο??

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μέχρι να δούμε τον όμορφο "Όμηρο" στη Ρόδο (έτσι ξεκινά, άλλωστε, το ταξίδι του "Όμηρου" στο forum), ας τον δούμε στον Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.
Βρισκόμαστε στα 1999 και ο Νέος Μώλος είναι γεμάτος από όμορφα καράβια. Ανάμεσά τους το "Όμηρος", το "Επτάνησος", το "Memed Abashidze, καθώς και δύο γιαπωνέζικα - άρτι αφιχθέντα (θα τα δούμε προσεχώς - ποια πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να είναι :Wink: .
Εδώ, λοιπόν, η πρύμνη του "Όμηρου" μια όμορφη μέρα με πολύ καθαρή ατμόσφαιρα.

Σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα σε όλους όσους έχουν περπατήσει με τα πόδια για να φτάσουν μέχρι τη "Μέκκα της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας"...

To Όμηρος στο Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία..........*

----------


## vinman

> *Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία..........*


...όπως πάντα θα συμπλήρωνα εγώ... :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

..και μία φωτογραφία του ως Trelleborg στην αρχή της καριέρας του..!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17027


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## esperos

Στην  πρώτη  του  έξοδο  με  ρυμουλκό  ως  ΝΗΣΟΣ  ΚΥΠΡΟΣ  από  Πέραμα  εδώ  μεταξύ  Κυνοσούρας  και  Ψυττάλειας.

NISSOS KYPROS.jpg

----------


## vinman

Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες είναι απο ταξίδι του Φώτη Μαρτίνου το 1985,δημοσιευμένες στον Εφοπλιστή!!
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους εσάς που τόσα έχετε προσφέρει σε αυτό το όμορφο φόρουμ!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17235


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17236




...και μία αεροφωτογραφία δημοσιευμένη και αυτή στο περιοδικό...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17237

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Α, ναι! Νομιζω ηταν απο ενα κειμενο που εγραφε αναμνησεις για ταξιδι με τον Ομηρο!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ομηρος η καρτ ποσταλ που ειχε τυπωσει η νελ το 1978!

homerus.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

ωραια αναδρομη στο παρελθον και με αυτη τη φωτογραφια! περαν απο τις πολλες εικονες που φερνω στο μυαλο με τον ομηρο, θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα οταν ειχε ξεσπασει η κριση στο αιγαιο με το τουρκικο ωκεανογραφικο σισμικ και ειχαμε μια κατασταση μερικης η γενικης επιστρατευσης, το ομηρος ειχε προσεγγισει το λιμανι της μυτιληνης με εκτακτο δρομολογιο του γυρω στις 1-2 το μεσημερι, για να παρει απο το νησι οσα γυναικοπαιδα επιθυμουσαν να φυγουν λογω της καταστασης που επικρατουσε τοτε.

----------


## karystos

Κι επειδή τότε, το 1987, κανένας δεν περνούσε δυτικά από τις Οινούσες, ο καπτα Ζαφείρης Βάγιας μας το διηγόταν σαν εξαιρετικό γεγονός, ότι "με την κρίση με τους Τούρκους πηγαίναμε μέσα από τις Οινούσες".

----------


## Νaval22

το μόνο συμβατικό της ΝΕΛ που η τριήρης δεν ήταν σε σιδερένιο ανάγλυφο αλλά ζωγραφιστή πάνω στο φουγάρο

----------


## moutsokwstas

> το μόνο συμβατικό της ΝΕΛ που η τριήρης δεν ήταν σε σιδερένιο ανάγλυφο αλλά ζωγραφιστή πάνω στο φουγάρο


να και κατι που δεν γνωριζα η, μαλλον καλυτερα δεν το ειχα προσεξει καθολου! τοσες φορες το εβλεπα, αλλα που να εστιασω την προσοχη μου, μικρος γαρ σε ηλικια....σε ευχαριστουμε στεφανε!

----------


## eliasaslan

> Μια όμορφη φωτογραφία απο τον κο Κωστή Ασλανίδη απο το αρχείο του κου Π. Λελέκη. Ο ΟΜΗΡΟΣ στη Ροδο
> 
> Picture 282.jpg


Με συγχωρείτε που πάω τόσο πίσω, αλλά θα ήθελα να πω ότι η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από τον πατέρα μου, Κωστή Ασλανίδη ο οποίος βρισκόταν εκείνη την περίοδο στη Ρόδο, για επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις  :Very Happy:  :Cool: :razz:. Επίσης να πω ότι του ζήτησα τον λόγο για το πως είναι δυνατόν να βρίσκω φωτογραφίες του στο ίντερνετ και να μην ξέρω καν ότι τις έχει τραβήξει!!!

Ηλίας Ασλανίδης

----------


## Apostolos

Ειδες καμιά φορά πως τα φέρνει η ζωή???

----------


## eliasaslan

Ναι Απόστολε όντως, αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια, ξαναδιάβασα και ξαναδιάβασα το μύνημά σου για να επιβαιβεώσω το όνομα, μέχρι που είδα και στο Κάμιρος και είπα εντάξει... Η ζωή είναι μικρή τελικά, πολύ μικρή...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πιστεύω, φίλε eliasaslan, ότι ο πατέρας σου έχει τραβήξει και άλλες όμορφες φωτογραφίες.
Με το καλό θα τις ανεβάσεις εσύ.

Πάμε τώρα να δούμε τον *"Όμηρο"* να βγαίνει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Τη φωτογραφία τη βρήκαμε σε κάποιο από τα ετήσια *Ναυτικά Δελτία* που έβγαζε ο  *Ο.Λ.Π.* από τη δεκαετία του '50.
Μας τα δάνεισε, για λίγο, φίλος-καραβολάτρης ώστε να μπορέσουμε να μοιραστούμε όλοι μαζί κάποιες εικόνες μοναδικές και αξεπέραστες.
Μαζί με το καλό φίλο Ellinis κάναμε μια πρόχειρη και βιαστική αντιγραφή.
Ελπίζουμε σε κάτι καλύτερο στο μέλλον.
Την επόμενη φωτογραφία θα την ανεβάσουμε στις "Ιστορικές Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού του Πειραιά".
Παρακαλώ να τη δείτε.

Ο "Όμηρος" αφιερωμένος εξαιρετικά στον Απόστολο, τον eliasaslan, τον Έσπερο, τον Finnparther 1966, τον A. Μώλο, τον manolis m, τον vinman, τον Sylver23, τον dimitris και σε όλη την ομάδα των Νελιτών.

Το Όμηρος στον Πειραιά.JPG

----------


## eliasaslan

Εντάξει εγώ δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά για ιστορικές φωτογραφίες και για το εκπληκτικό αρχείο του καλού φίλου Roi Baudoin... Το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι πραγματικά αρχίζω να αγαπάω τα καράβια αυτής της εποχής... Αντώνη να είσαι πάντα καλά.. ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ!...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Κοιτα, οπως λεει ενας φιλος μου, "Αγαπας αυτο που εχεις μεγαλωσει μαζι του". Ολα αυτα που τωρα ονομαζουμε "Ιστορικα", τα θυμαμαι στο λιμανι του Πειραια. Με πολλα των Κυκλαδων& Β. Αιγαιου, δεν ετυχε να ταξιδεψω. Π.χ. Σαπφω, Αιγαιον, Γεωργιος Express κτλ. Eιχα ομως την τυχη να ταξιδεψω με τα αναλογα για 12νησα. Ο Ομηρος ηταν ενα απο αυτα, και φυσικα, ολα τα ΔΑΝΕζικα!! Ανεπαναληπτος, πλην οποιων αρνητικων ειχε, αλλα αυτα τα παραβλεπεις, μετα απο τοσα χρονια.

----------


## Apostolos

Με το βαπόρι σε άριστη κατάσταση! Φοβερό!
Να στε καλά όλοι!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Υπαρχει η εμεινε στην Ιστορια της Ναυτιλιας ;

----------


## vinman

Εκπληκτική ανακάλυψη φίλε Αντώνη!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Υπαρχει η εμεινε στην Ιστορια της Ναυτιλιας ;


Εμ... Nαι... Εμεινε στην ιστορια, οταν πατησε στην Alang, το 2003...

----------


## dakis

ti apegine telika?

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΥΜΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΗ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ
scan_photo 45.jpg

----------


## dakis

> ΣΥΜΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΗ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ
> scan_photo 45.jpg


 nai to gnorizo alla ego rotao ti apegine?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> nai to gnorizo alla ego rotao ti apegine?


Φιλε dakis Επανω απο την φωτογραφια που ανεβασε ο φιλος nikosnasia σου γραφει οτι διαλυθηκε στην Ινδια το 2003.

----------


## dakis

iparxei kamia foro???

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Όμηρος στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά τον Ιουλιο του 1986_

O278.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΟΜΗΡΟ.
σάρωση0029.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΟΜΗΡΟ.
> σάρωση0029.jpg


Σκετη ομορφια!!! Σαν να  ταξιδευουμε και εμεις μαζι του...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΟΜΗΡΟ.
> σάρωση0029.jpg


Γκλουπ!!! Τι λες τωρα!!! Παρόλο που δεν το θυμαμαι πολυ, οταν το ταξιδευαμε για Πατμο γιατι ημουν αρκετα μικρος, βλεποντας τη φωτο, νιωθω οτι ταξιδευω μαζι του! H φωτο σου παντως, μου θυμιζει αυτη, που ειχα τραβηξει εγω, σε μια επισκεψη στο πλοιο, την 1-10-01, στην Πάτμο. Στις 24 του ιδιου μηνα, εβγαλα λιγες ακομα. 1-2 μερες αργοτερα εφυγε για Λεμεσσο, για να παροπλιστει. Αργοτερα, πηγε Ινδια... Όλο το set, ειναι εδω.

----------


## moutsokwstas

καλο θα ηταν να ανεβουν κι αλλες φωτο του πλοιου, το βλεπω λιγο αδικημενο απο πλευρας εμφανισεων κι ας με συγχωρησουν οι λοιποι φιλοι νελιτες.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.
omhros.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε! Αρκετά χρόνια πίσω....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> καλο θα ηταν να ανεβουν κι αλλες φωτο του πλοιου, το βλεπω λιγο αδικημενο απο πλευρας εμφανισεων κι ας με συγχωρησουν οι λοιποι φιλοι νελιτες.


Επειδή φίλε moutsokwsta το βλέπεις αδικημένο, ας ανεβάσω κι εγώ μια φωτογραφία του.
Χαρισμένη στον φίλο moutsokwsta
To *Όμηρος* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...

O288.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιθανη σιλουετα!Εξαιρετικο πλοιο, πρωτη θεση καταπληκτικη με σαλον και εστιατοριο με θεα στην πλωρη απο τα μεγαλα παραθυρα, πολλες διαφορετικες καμπινες, διακοσμηση σκανδιναβικη,αλλα στην τριτη θεση τα πραγματα τα εντελως αντιθετα.Πλευση και ταξιδεμα απιθανο κουβερτομενα καταστρωματα παλιες χελωνες φωτισμου που εδιναν μια αλλη νοτα, ομορφο, αγαπητο και καλοτυχο!Αντικαταστατης του το μυτιληνη παλι με το ιδιο λαθος στην τριτη θεση χωρις ουσιαστικα  σαλονι και μονον αεροπορικου τυπου καθισματα

----------


## Νaval22

το πλοίο ήταν σε αυτή τη θέση επειδή έκανε δωδεκάνησα φαντάζομαι,τι δρομολόγια έκανε τότε μόνο δωδεκάνησα η και μυτιλήνη?

φίλε ben bruce νομίζω πως στο Μυτιλήνη μετά τη μετασκευή είχε σαλονάκι Γ θέσης,πίσω απο τα αεροπορικά το οποίο στην συνέχεια αφαιρέθηκε για να μπούν επιπλέον καθίσματα αεροπορικού τύπου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nαι στεφανε ειχε ενα σαλονακι το οποιο ηταν μικρο και μικρυνε και αλλο με την τοποθετηση των πουλμαν.Μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι ενα πλοιο 1700 επιβατων!

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Επειδή φίλε moutsokwsta το βλέπεις αδικημένο, ας ανεβάσω κι εγώ μια φωτογραφία του.
> Χαρισμένη στον φίλο moutsokwsta
> To *Όμηρος* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...
> 
> O288.jpg


 συγχαρητηρια! αν θυμαμαι καλα οργωνε ολο το αιγαιο απο την ανατολικη πλευρα, εννοω συνδυασμους δρομολογιων χιο-μυτιληνη-λημνο καβαλα, αλλοτε δωδεκανησα μεχρι και στην κριση με το τουρκικο ωκεανογραφικο σισμικ το ειχαν επιστρατευσει για να μεταφερει τα γυναικοπαιδα απο το νησι της μυτιληνης. αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν ταχυτερο συγκριτικα με τη βασιλομητωρ σαπφω, την εποχη εκεινη.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΜΙΑ ΟΧΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ 1991 ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΙΣΧΥΡΟΥ ΝΟΤΙΑ.
Pict1991002.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΜΟ ΣΤΙΣ 9 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 1996.
Pict1996078.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

οπως παντα ο Νελιτης nikosnasia σε φορμα........... :Wink:  :Wink: Να σαι καλα Νικολα

----------


## nikosnasia

ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ ΑΠΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ "ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΗΣ" ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΠΟΥ Ο ΟΜΗΡΟΣ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΟΥΣΕ ΤΟ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΒΓΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΙΣΜΟ.
Δημ 8-1-91.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Τα ντοκουμεντα σου φιλε nikosnasia πεφτουν βροχη!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Ποιό ΩΡΑΊΟ και ποιο original ήταν με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Νησος Κυπρος*...  στην Τήνο...
Φωτο: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ

O186.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To Oμηρος δεμενο στον Πειραια.

Homerus ex Trelleborg.jpg
©Albert Novelli

----------


## opelmanos

> To Oμηρος δεμενο στον Πειραια.
> 
> Homerus ex Trelleborg.jpg
> ©Albert Novelli


Δεν ξέρω φίλε μου πού τη βρήκες την φωτό αλλά είναι η ποιό ωραία του Ομηρου που έχω δεί ποτέ.Μπράβο!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Δεν ξέρω φίλε μου πού τη βρήκες την φωτό αλλά είναι η ποιό ωραία του Ομηρου που έχω δεί ποτέ.Μπράβο!!


Ενας Αγγλος ειχε ερθει εκεινη την εποχη Ελλαδα, και μου εχει πεσει το σαγονι με αυτα που μου στελνει (και στον Αποστολο). Ευτυχως που ηρθε τοτε!!

----------


## NICK LESVOS

> Ξεχνας οτι στην δεξια βαρδιολα δεν ειχε και χειριστηρια? Kαι κατι αλλο: Αν θυμαμαι καλα, καπετανιος ειναι ο Διαμαντης Βαριαδακης, και Υπαρχος ο Τζωρτζης! Απο εκει μαλλον του εμεινε και εχει "ανοιχτη" γεφυρα!


 ΤΟ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΣΑΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΣΤΟ SOFOCLES V ΤΗΣ ANEK ΣΤΗΝ ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ

----------


## NICK LESVOS

> Εδώ ένα αυτοκόλλητο του πλοίου
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMERUS.jpg


 ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΘΥΜΗΘΗΚΑΤΕΡ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΟΛΛΗΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΤΡΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΛ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΔΕΡΦΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΕΣΤΡΕΨΑΝ Α ΡΕ ΤΗ ΘΥΜΑΣΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## tsakikrellis

τον καπεταν διαμαντη τοο γνωρισα πριν 15 χρονια,μηπως ξερετε που βρισκεται?

Καλησπέρα πιιθανόν αν έχετε περάσει απο τον όμηρο την δεκαετια του 80 να σας γνωρίζω....Εγω ειμαι ο γιος του καπεταν Βασίλη

----------


## πατρινος

ταξιδευα συχνα με το καραβι 89 92 λόγω δουλειας και ελεγαν οτι είχε μονιμη κληση προς τα αριστερα αληθευει

----------


## karystos

Αυτό το έλεγαν για το ΑΡΙΩΝ

----------


## nikosnasia

ΟΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΑΡΙΩΝ ΕΓΕΡΝΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NISSOS KYPROS στο ΝΜΔ το 2000 στην ετησια επισκευη.
Αφιερωμενο στον nikosnasia και karystos


film (4).jpg

----------


## Naias II

Και στο βάθος των Μινωικών είναι το King Minos?

----------


## NICK LESVOS

> τον καπεταν διαμαντη τοο γνωρισα πριν 15 χρονια,μηπως ξε
> ρετε που βρισκεται?
> 
> Καλησπέρα πιιθανόν αν έχετε περάσει απο τον όμηρο την δεκαετια του 80 να σας γνωρίζω....Εγω ειμαι ο γιος του καπεταν Βασίλη


ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΟ ΣΤΟ sofocles v  THS ANEK TO 2000 KAI META ΠΗΓΕ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΗ ΣΤΟ OLYMPIC CHAMPION ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΟΥ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Και στο βάθος των Μινωικών είναι το King Minos?


  Εφοσων εχει ψηλα φουγαρα μιλαμε για το Ν.Καζαντζακης

----------


## nikosnasia

Σκηνές από την κάμερα.
008.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πλοίαρχος??? Καταπληκτικά πλάνα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το 1991 πρεπει να ηταν ο καπτα Ζαφειρης Βαγιας

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το θέμα του *"Επτάνησος"* πήρε φωτιά.

Οι καλοί φίλοι *C. Κάρολος* και *Capten4* μας αποκάλυψαν μοναδικές στιγμές του θρυλκιού πλοίου.

Ας δούμε και τον θρυλικό καπετάνιο.
Ο καπετάν *Κώστας Τζώρτζης* στα εγκαίνια του *"Όμηρου"* την ημέρα των εγκαινίων του (*Ιανουάριος 1978*), σύμφωνα με την λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας που δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό *"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"* (τεύχος: *64,* *Ιούλιος 1998*).

Στον Όμηρο.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Το θέμα του *"Επτάνησος"* πήρε φωτιά.
> 
> Οι καλοί φίλοι *C. Κάρολος* και *Capten4* μας αποκάλυψαν μοναδικές στιγμές του θρυλκιού πλοίου.
> 
> Ας δούμε και τον θρυλικό καπετάνιο.
> Ο καπετάν *Κώστας Τζώρτζης* στα εγκαίνια του *"Όμηρου"* την ημέρα των εγκαινίων του (*Ιανουάριος 1978*), σύμφωνα με την λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας που δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό *"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"* (τεύχος: *64,* *Ιούλιος 1998*).
> 
> Στον Όμηρο.jpg



Στα δεξια του δεν ειναι ο υπουργος πολιτισμου, αλλα ο τοτε προεδρος της νελ Λαζαρος Γεωργιαδης.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο Δημήτρης Νιάνιας πρέπει να βρίσκεται στην άκρη της φωτογραφίας στα δεξιά.

----------


## tsakikrellis

Καλησπέρα πλοίαρχος της δεκαετίας του 80 ο καπεταν Ζαφείρης?

Υπαρχος της δεκαετίας του 80 ήταν ο Καπεταν Βασίλης Τσακυρέλλης

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

o ναυπηγος του ομηρου..θα πρεπει να ηταν πολυ μαγκας........ειχε την τελεια συμπεριφορα σε χοντρη θαλασσα....ισως καλυτερη κ απο τη σαπφαρα μας.....!!!!αρκει να πουμε οτι εν ετει 1958...ειχε αυτοματο σαβουρομα..........και πιστευω οτι ειμαι απο τυχερους..που εχω ακουσει την εξαερωση και την εκκινηση των 50vbf90 burmeister & wain....hsm.....αυτες ηταν ναυτικες μηχανες και οχι τα θεατρα των αλλων εγ/ογ

----------


## Apostolos

Οχι απλα πολυ μπροστα απο την εποχη του! Παααααρα πολυ μπροστα, ισως ακομη και σήμερα να μην φτιάχνονται πλοία που να ειναι τόσο μπροστα απο την σημερινη εποχη της τεχνολογιας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συμφωνω και με τους δυο σας!Το 1958 ειχαμε προπελακι,προπελες μεταβλητου βηματος, κλιματισμο, ασανσερ (2),πανω γκαραζ, απο γραμμη αστερι, απο πλευση τι να πεις.Μονο στην τριτη θεση τα χαλαγε λιγο αλλα τελος παντων χαλαλι

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

επειδη ο πατερας μου το εφερε απο τη σουηδια το 1977......εχει καποια σχεδια τομης απο το ναυπηγειο τησ δανιας hsm (εχει κλεισει τωρα).θα τα βρω και με τη πρωτη ευκαιρια θα τα βαλω.........................οκ;;;επισης να μην το ξεχασω,το προπελακι που ειχε δεν ηταν σαν τα σημερινα τα γνωστα αλλα τα voith sneider και το εκανε σβουρες σε αντιθεση με τη σαπφαρα μας που ηταν ψοφιο.

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

axexaste omire.......mazi me th sapphara tha parameinete panta apo ta -kalytera - naytika ploia poy perasan apo thn ellhnikh aktoploia......

----------


## opelmanos

http://faktaomfartyg.se/nissos_kypros_1958_inr_4.htm
Πιστεύω οτί αξίζει να το δείτε όσοι δεν το έχετε δει

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

εκτος απο τη σαπφαρα μας..η γλυκια  μας πατριδα ειχε και ενα αλλο ναυτικο (αρσενικο) βαπορι ....το γερο-ομηρο.......!
να μας επιτρεψουν οι δωδεκανησιοι....να τους πω οτι ποσες φορες ο καμιρος εμενε καραβοφαναρο απο την ομηρακλα ...και ποσες ο ιαλυσσος απο τον αλκαιο.................επισης..ενα χαρακτηριστικο του καμιρος-ιαλυσσος....το ντουμανι.....απο τις SULZER 8RD56............ενω απο το γερο-ομηρο ποτε...γιατι αραγε;;;;;;;

----------


## esperos

> εκτος απο τη σαπφαρα μας..η γλυκια μας πατριδα ειχε και ενα αλλο ναυτικο (αρσενικο) βαπορι ....το γερο-ομηρο.......!
> να μας επιτρεψουν οι δωδεκανησιοι....να τους πω οτι ποσες φορες ο καμιρος εμενε καραβοφαναρο απο την ομηρακλα ...και ποσες ο ιαλυσσος απο τον αλκαιο.................επισης..ενα χαρακτηριστικο του καμιρος-ιαλυσσος....το ντουμανι.....απο τις SULZER 8RD56............ενω απο το γερο-ομηρο ποτε...γιατι αραγε;;;;;;;


Γιατί  δεν  έδιναν  λεφτά  για  να αλλάξουν  χιτώνια!  :Wink:

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

χιτωνια αλλαζαν...αλλα οχι τα γνησια....τα εφτιαχνε στο τορνο-boring ο ΚΑΡΡΑΣ....οκ;;;;τα καπακια να λες..αν αλλαζαν......που ηταν σα μη πω..

----------


## Νaval22

> επειδη ο πατερας μου το εφερε απο τη σουηδια το 1977......εχει καποια σχεδια τομης απο το ναυπηγειο τησ δανιας hsm (εχει κλεισει τωρα).θα τα βρω και με τη πρωτη ευκαιρια θα τα βαλω...


θα τα περιμένουμε πως και πώς.!!

----------


## opelmanos

_Ο ΟΜΗΡΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΔΗ....._
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78327

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78328
Οι φωτογραφίες φυσικά είναι του ΑΒ ENGINER για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις υπερσπανιες φωτο.Βεβαια το πλοιο σχεδον ξεχυλιζει απο την δεξαμενη.Πρεπει να ειναι η φωτο του 2001 τοτε ειχε παει νομιζω για δεξαμενισμο εκει

----------


## opelmanos

_Και μια πλωράτη στην δεξαμενή__......_
_Α ρε Τζίμη φωτογράφε!!!_
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78329

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

Τη πλωρη αυτη την εβλεπαν πολλοι πλοιαρχοι κ μη...που περασαν απο το γερο-ομηρο.......μερικοι απο αυτους οπου τους βγαζω το καπελο τοσο σαν πλοιαρχοι οσο και σαν ανθρωποι....ειναι.....
ο νονος μου...ο καπτα Κωστας Τζωρτζης...
και ο αειμνηστος καπτα Γιαννης Τσεσμελης.................

----------


## nikosnasia

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΜΑΝΩΛΟΜΑΝΙΑ!!!!!! ΟΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ........

----------


## polykas

_Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις σπάνιες φωτογραφίες του όμορφου αυτού πλοίου._

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

Mην ευχαριστεις..........χαρα μου ειναι........μακαρι να ειχα κ αλλες.......

----------


## opelmanos

_Και μια πλωράτη από τον ίδιο δεξαμενισμό...._
_Δυστιχώς αυτό το σκαρί το ταξίδεψα μόλις 2 χρονών μωρό και δεν το γνώρισα όσο θα έπρεπε._
_Απλά καταλαβαίνω οτί η Νελ είχε τα καλύτερα πλοία του Αιγαίου που δύσκολα θα ξαναγεννηθούν παρόμοια._
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78341

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

ice...class...type
μηχανες που σκοτωναν.......2 x 2stroke BURMEISTER & WAIN 50VBF90....
ελικες ΚΑΜΕWA (original)....
διπλα τοιχωματα......και ηταν το πρωτο πλοιο στην Ελλαδα που ηρθε......και *οχι* τα KING MINOS & N.KAZANTZAKIS.....οπως ελεγε καποιος καθηγητης του ΕΜΠ.....σενα αρθρο σε γνωστο περιοδικο της ναυτιλιας....
ειχε αυτοματο σαβουρωμα απο την γεφυρα......
τα μοτερ δουλευαν με συνεχες ρευμα....DC (απο εναλλασσομενο των γεννητριων μετο συστημα vard-leonard δουλευε το προπελακι με συνεχες για καλυτερη ροπη)...
στο καιρο ηταν βραχος.....αλλα στο χρονο οχι........
τελικα ο ναυπηγος που το σχεδιασε στο ναυπηγειο της Δανιας hsm ηταν πολλα κανταρια μηχανικος....

----------


## nikosnasia

Είναι γεγονός αναμφισβήτητο ότι πάντα στην γραμμή Πειραιάς Χίος Μυτιλήνη  ταξίδευαν πολύ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ σκαριά.
Μιά καρτποστάλ της ΠΑΤΡΑΣ με το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ.Δυστυχώς δεν την έχω σε καλύτερη  ανάλυση. ΄Ισως και νάχει ξανανεβεί.
Homeus Patra.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

Μανο πολυ καλες...Για κοιτα ενα ομορφο Πειραια.Με τα εργα ακομη.Και ενα Καζαντζακης να δαμαζει πισω! :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

> Είναι γεγονός αναμφισβήτητο ότι πάντα στην γραμμή Πειραιάς Χίος Μυτιλήνη ταξίδευαν πολύ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ σκαριά.
> Μιά καρτποστάλ της ΠΑΤΡΑΣ με το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ.Δυστυχώς δεν την έχω σε καλύτερη ανάλυση. ΄Ισως και νάχει ξανανεβεί.
> Homeus Patra.jpg


 Κύριε των δυνάμεων!!!:shock:
Τί έκανε στην Πάτρα ???
Για ποιό λόγο βρέθηκε εκεί??
Μας έστειλες ΝίκοςΝάσια

----------


## nikosnasia

Λίγο πριν πουληθεί έκανε Πάτρα Ιταλία.

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Κύριε των δυνάμεων!!!:shock:
> Τί έκανε στην Πάτρα ???
> Για ποιό λόγο βρέθηκε εκεί??
> Μας έστειλες ΝίκοςΝάσια


Υποθετω πηγε να παρει κοσμο για το καρναβαλι του σημερα :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

> Λίγο πριν πουληθεί έκανε Πάτρα Ιταλία.


 Να το δω και στο Μπάρι φωτογραφημένο θα πηδήξω από το παράθυρο.
Συμφορουμίτες ορμάτεεεεε!!!

----------


## karystos

Καλοκαίρι του 1985, στη Μυτιλήνη, τα χειριστήρια στην αριστερή βαρδιόλα του ΟΜΗΡΟΣ. Έχει πέσει λίγο καμουφλαζ για να εξαφανιστεί κάποιος, αλλά το ιστορικό του πράγματος είναι που μετράει.

σάρωση0001-1.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικοτατη φωτο φιλε karystos!To ομηρος ειναι σε θεση που κανονικα κανει μανουβρα αλλα τα χειριστηρια δειχνουν < μηδεν>

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Ben είναι Κυριακή 18 Αυγούστου 1985 και το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ είναι στη θέση που δένανε τότε. Έχει έρθει από Πειραιά και περιμένουμε να φύγουμε για να γυρίσουμε στην Αθήνα μέσω Λήμνου και Καβάλας, αφού επιστροφή για Πειραιά δεν υπάρχει ούτε για δείγμα ως το τέλος Αυγούστου. Είναι η εποχή που οι μηχανές σβήνανε μετά από πέντε μέρες. Σάββατο στις 18.00 για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη- Λήμνο-Καβάλα ( Η ΣΑΠΦΩ έκανε το αντίστοιχο την Παρασκευή 15.00 αλλά για Θεσσαλονίκη), άφιξη στην Καβάλα την Κυριακή το βράδυ, άμεση αναχώρηση για Λήμνο - Μυτιλήνη - Χίο - Πειραιά, άφιξη περίπου τα μεσάνυχτα Δευτέρας προς Τρίτη, άμεση αναχώρηση έκτακτο απ' ευθείας για Μυτιλήνη με επιστροφή γύρω στις οχτώ το βράδυ της Τρίτης, άμεση αναχώρηση για το δρομολόγιο Χίου - Μυτιλήνης, που κανονικά έφτανε στη Μυτιλήνη στις εννιά το πρωί της Τετάρτης και ξανάφευγε στις τέσσερις το απόγευμα, όμως με όλη αυτήν την τρεχάλα ίσα που προλάβαινε κι έτσι οι μηχανές σβήνανε ξημερώματα της Πέμπτης στον Πειραιά. 

Στο συγκεκριμένο ταξίδι φύγαμε γύρω στις δώδεκα το μεσημέρι, με τα 15 μίλια που έκανε το βαπόρι φτάσαμε στη Μύρινα στις πέντε το απογευμα, φάγαμε καμιά ώρα επειδή έδενε στην άκρια του παλιού μώλου και τα φορτηγά δεν χωράγανε να γυρίσουν, βγήκαμε από τον κόλπο με το ανάποδα και φτάσαμε στην Καβάλα στις δώδεκα τα μεσάνυχτα. 

Καπετάνιος ήταν ο Ζαφείρης ο Βάγιας. Υποπλοίαρχος ο καπτα Μιχάλης, μου διαφεύγει το επώνυμο. Μπαίνοντας στην Καβάλα ανάμεσα στις παντόφλες Θάσου – Πρίνου ο ΟΜΗΡΟΣ έκανε έναν αιώνα για να γυρίσει, επειδή μπορεί να είχε μεν pitch (που δεν άκουγε και πολύ καλά) αλλά στη μανούβρα ήταν γάιδαρος. Τραβούσε πολλά νερά, ήταν βαρύ και επιπλέον μακρόστενο, κι έτσι οι προπέλες δεν βγάζανε ζεύγος. Ανεβαίνοντας πριν από είκοσι μέρες είχαμε έναν βοριά εξάρι που φόρτωνε από τα μεσάνυχτα κι ύστερα κι έτσι στη Χίο το λιμάνι έβγαζε φίδια. Το βαπόρι πρυμνοπλαγιοδετούσε έλα όμως που δεν ερχότανε δίπλα με τίποτα. Ο καπτά Ζαφείρης πολεμούσε πάνω από ένα μισάωρο. Κατέβασε ό,τι ήξερε και δεν ήξερε, αλλά με το που έχωνε την πρύμη μέσα έφευγε η πλώρη, όταν έχωνε την πλώρη μέσα και περίμενε το βαπόρι να γυρίσει πάνω στο σπρινγκ, η πρύμη μουλάρωνε και δεν κούναγε πόντο. Στο τέλος το έφερε λίγο λίγο κοντά κι όταν για μια στιγμή μαινάρισε ο άνεμος τα έδωσε όλα και κατάφερε να δέσει. Να μανουβράρεις αυτό το βαπόρι μέσα στη Χίο ήταν άθλος. 

Στην Καβάλα το λιμάνι επίσης δεν ήταν εύκολο, αλλά τουλάχιστον δε φυσούσε. Στην πρύμη ήταν ο καπτα Μιχάλης. Με τα χίλια βάσανα η πλώρη γύρισε και το βαπόρι άρχισε να κάνει πολύ αργά ανάποδα για το μώλο. Μετρούσε ο καπτα Μιχάλης …

«Εβδομήντα, εξήντα, πενήντα» …

Ο καπτα Ζαφείρης άκουγε. Ξαφνικά όμως σαν κάτι να μην του άρεσε, μαγκώνει τα χειριστήρια, που φαίνονται και στη φωτογραφία, επειδή ήμασταν στην αριστερή βαρδιόλα και τα χώνει μεμιάς στο πρόσω. Ο ΟΜΗΡΟΣ ούτε που χαμπάριασε. Πάνω στο «τριάντα» του καπτα Μιχάλη κοπανήσαμε. Όχι τίποτα σοβαρό, αλλά το νιώσαμε, κάναμε και λίγο «γκελ». Ο καπτά Ζαφείρης πήρε το μικρόφωνο κι εντελώς ατάραχος ρώτησε :

«Καπτά Μιχάλη μου, με τι τα μετράς»;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτες ειναι ιστοριες φιλε karystos!

----------


## Ellinis

Eυχαριστούμε karystos για την εξαιρετικά ειπωμένη ιστορία !
Παλιό και δύσκολο καράβι ο ΟΜΗΡΟΣ αλλά με βαριά ονόματα στη γέφυρα του...

----------


## Ellinis

Μια από τις μικρές τετράκλινες καμπίνες του ΟΜΗΡΟΣ. Βασικά πράγματα, έτη φωτός μακριά από τις σημερινές πολυτέλειες των νεότευκτων αλλά αρκετές για τον ταξιδιώτη της εποχής.

omiros _cabin-20_b.jpg
πηγή

----------


## fourtounakis

Tα πρώτα σινιάλα του ΟΜΗΡΟΣ είναι ζωγραφιστά και όχι μεταλλική κατασκευή όπως συνέβη στα υπόλοιπα πλοία της ΝΕΛ αλλά και στο ίδιο αργότερα.Συγκρίνοντας το χθες με το σήμερα,μπορώ να πω ότι η ΝΕΛ ξαναδίνει σινιάλα ζωγραφιστά στα πλοία της κάτι το οποίο ξεκίνησε απο τους Αιόλους.Πάντως η γνώμη μου είναι ότι αυτό το μπλε χρώμα που εφαρμόζουν πλέον είναι τελείως άσχημο,όπως επίσης και τα ζωγραφιστά σινιάλα.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ μανουβράρει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Για κάποιο λόγο το σινιάλο της ΝΕΛ απουσιάζει από το φουγάρο του.

homerus.jpg
Aπό το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια κοντινή τoυ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ στη Λεμεσσό.

omiros limassol.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για να θυμομαστε τις παλιες καλες ημερες του πλοιου *Ομηρος*!

Απο την εφημεριδα _Μαχη_ της Ροδου της 6ης Ιουλιου 1980...
19800706 Homeros Maxh Rodou.jpg

... και απο την _Μαχη_ της Ροδου της 2ας Μαιου 1982...
19820502 Homeros Alkaios Maxh Rodou.jpg

----------


## stathe174

Στο πρώτο απόκομμα υπάρχει και λάθος στο όνομα του πρακτορείου  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο πρώτο απόκομμα υπάρχει και λάθος στο όνομα του πρακτορείου


Που να ξερω; Μπας και πηραν ανακοινωση απο την Μθτιληνη και την εβαλαν και στην Ροδο;

----------


## despo

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα λάθος. Κεντρικός πράκτορας στη Ρόδο ήταν ο ίδιος που πρακτόρευε και τον Ευθυμιάδη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NISSOS KYPROS αναχωρηση απο τον Πειραια το Πασχα του 1995

film (95).jpg

----------


## stathe174

> Δεν υπάρχει κανένα λάθος. Κεντρικός πράκτορας στη Ρόδο ήταν ο ίδιος που πρακτόρευε και τον Ευθυμιάδη.


Υπάρχει τυπογραφικό στην εφημερίδα στο όνομα του πρακτορείου!
Στην πρώτη αγγελία το λέει "Ευθρα Θάλασσα"  :Smile:

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> Υπάρχει τυπογραφικό στην εφημερίδα στο όνομα του πρακτορείου!
> Στην πρώτη αγγελία το λέει "Ευθρα Θάλασσα"


ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΚΑΦΟΣ;;;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΟΜΗΡΟΣ τη δεκαετια του 80

newfilm (63).jpg

Φωτο του αειμνηστου φιλου λογιστου Α' Γιαννη Μαργωνη ,που χαθηκε στο Εξπρες Σαμινα

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> ΟΜΗΡΟΣ τη δεκαετια του 80
> 
> newfilm (63).jpg
> 
> Φωτο του αειμνηστου φιλου λογιστου Α' Γιαννη Μαργωνη ,που χαθηκε στο Εξπρες Σαμινα


ΟΥΔΕΝ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ!!!!ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ....ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ......!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

> ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΚΑΦΟΣ;;;


Αν ξεκινήσεις απο το πρώτ μήνυμα θα τα βρείς ολα. Λίγο ψάξιμο και στο Internet θα τονώσει την αυτοπεπίθηση!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Nissos Kypros στο λιμανι του Πειραια

Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
_ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> σπάνιες φώτογραφίες ευχαριστούμε φίλε a.molos ιστορικό καράβι ο όμηρος για μένα ήταν και το πρώτο πλοίο που ταξίδεψα περίπου 2 ετών.Βέβαια ποτέ δεν άκουσα ιδιαίτερα καλά λόγια για αυτό.Δυστυχώς δεν έχω προσωπική γνώμη μιας και δεν το θυμάμαι κάθολου


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ;;;
ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ;;ΑΡΓΟ;;

----------


## sylver23

Νήσος Κύπρος στη Limassol και ;;

1373794799_21ef78b9d9_o.jpg 1367652431_9f858fc4de_o.jpg

πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΟΜΗΡΟΣ.jpgΑπογευματινός κατάπλους στην Χίο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mε πηγες 30 χρονια πισω.Θυμαμαι που ειχε στανταρ πααμονη στο λιμανι της χιου 1 ωρα και κατεβαιναμε για καμια βολτα στην προκυμαια να χαζεψουμε κτλ.Πισταευω οτι ηταν απο τα καλυτερα ομορφοτερα και μακροβιοτερα πλοια που ηρθαν στην Ελλαδα

----------


## despo

> Mε πηγες 30 χρονια πισω.Θυμαμαι που ειχε στανταρ πααμονη στο λιμανι της χιου 1 ωρα και κατεβαιναμε για καμια βολτα στην προκυμαια να χαζεψουμε κτλ.Πισταευω οτι ηταν απο τα καλυτερα ομορφοτερα και μακροβιοτερα πλοια που ηρθαν στην Ελλαδα


Με ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα οταν είχες καμπίνα Β' θέσης. Κατέβαινες πατώματα κάτω και ετσι και είχες κλειστοφοβία, την έβγαζες στα σαλόνια. Ασε που είχε και έντονη μυρωδιά πετρελαίου ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα οταν είχες καμπίνα Β' θέσης. Κατέβαινες πατώματα κάτω και ετσι και είχες κλειστοφοβία, την έβγαζες στα σαλόνια. Ασε που είχε και έντονη μυρωδιά πετρελαίου ...


Ήταν αυτές κάτω από το γκαράζ που έγιναν εδώ με την μετασκευή; Δεν είχα ταξιδέψει αλλά δεν άκουγα κ τα καλύτερα λόγια...

----------


## despo

Είχα μία απο αυτές σε ένα ταξείδι για τη Ρόδο και είχα προσωπικές εμπειρίες ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Homerus80.jpgMιά πάρα πολύ κοντινή του πρώην σουηδικού τραινάδικου στου Τζελέπη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Moναδικη φωτο φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ απο ενα πανεμορφο και καλο βαπορι.Παλι δεν εχει σινιαλο στο φουγαρο και η φωτο λεει 1980,μηπως ειναι πιο παλια γιατι το 1980 ειχαν ολα τα πλοια της ΝΕΛ σινιαλο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Moναδικη φωτο φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ απο ενα πανεμορφο και καλο βαπορι.Παλι δεν εχει σινιαλο στο φουγαρο και η φωτο λεει 1980,μηπως ειναι πιο παλια γιατι το 1980 ειχαν ολα τα πλοια της ΝΕΛ σινιαλο


 Φίλε Ben το περίμενα ότι θα σου άρεσε. Το 80 μπήκε στο περίπου.Τραβώ από το 1976 αλλά μάλλον είναι το 1979.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολλα ταξιδια με το Ομηρος ενα πολυ καλο βαπορι και οπως αποδειχθηκε καλο και αξιοπιστο.Τι να θυμηθεις τα κουβερτομενα του καταστρωματα με τον διακριτικο φωτισμο απο τις χαμηλα τοποθετημενες χελωνες, την αθορυβη λειτουργια του χωρις κραδασμους, την αριστη πλευση του τα συνχρονα για την εποχη του συστηματα.Απο την αλλη ηταν και αυτο ενα βορειοευρωπαικο βαπορι που μετασκευαστηκε στην ελλαδα και εγινε δυο θεσεων.Η πρωτη θεση ηταν ως ειχε στην σουηδια πολυ πολυτελης με ξυλινες επενδυσεις πολυτελεστατο σαλονι με ενα μικρο <μπιστρο> στην πισω μερια του που πουλαγε και τσιγαρα, προσεγμενο εστιατοριο, πολυ ωραιες καμπινες,αν και πολυ ανομοιες μεταξυ τους, 2 ανελκυστηρες, ο ενας ηταν κατηργημενος και επαιζε τον ρολο οχετου φρεσκου αερα στο μηχανοστασιο που με την ζεστη δεν τα πηγαινε πολυ καλα.Απο την αλλη η τριτη θεση που ηταν διασκευασμενη εδω στην ελλαδα ηταν στον αντιποδα της πρωτης.Στριμωγμενοι χωροι τυφλο σελφ σεβρις χωρις παραθυρα με μπολικη λαδομπογια στους μπουλμεδες τριγμοι απο τις προχειρα βαλμενες επενδυσεις στην ελλαδα καμπινες κατω απο το γκαραζ και βεβαια τα γνωστα κιγκλιδωματα πουσε περιοριζε πρυμα χωρις καμια προσβαση στο αλλο βαπορι.Επρεπε να ησουν σκληροπυρηνικος καραβολατρης για να αγαπησεις το ομηρος απο την τριτη θεση ειναι αληθεια,αν και ενα βαπορι δεν κρινεται απο αυτο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ομορφη καρτποσταλ του *Trelleborg*.

723680.jpg
Απο http://www.akpool.co.uk/postcards

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

05  Homerus.jpgΑνάμεσα σε μπόλικα αμάξια...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πλοιο και φωτο μυθος!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το Δανεζικο αυτο πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθει με το ονομα _Trelleborg_ το 1958. Τον Μαιο 1960 είχε μια μεγάλη σύγκρουση με το τανκερ *Beth. * Εδω βλέπετε τα αποτελέσματα.

Φωτογραφια του Horst-Dieter Foerster.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αργοτερα βλεπουμε δυο φωτογραφιες του πλοιου με το ονoμα *Νησος Κυπρος*.  Η πρωτη ειναι παλι του Horst Dieter Foerster στην Ροδο.
photo.jpg


Η δευτερη ειναι στην Λεμεσο βγαλμενη απο τον R.C. Schoettker. Πισω απο το πλοιο ειναι τo *Princesa Cypria* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ghlight=cypria της Louis Cruises http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...-Louis-Cruises.

photo[1].jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Homerus_03.jpgΓιά Χίο-Μυτιλήνη έπεφτε κ εδώ. Οι αυτοκινητόβιοι προσέξτε την Giulietta κ το Pony.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

guilia ειναι η πρωτη, οχι η nuova.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> guilia ειναι η πρωτη, οχι η nuova.


Δλδ ατύχησα... :Fat:

----------


## Apostolos

> Homerus_03.jpgΓιά Χίο-Μυτιλήνη έπεφτε κ εδώ. Οι αυτοκινητόβιοι προσέξτε την Giulietta κ το Pony.


Μόνο που στο πανό γράφει Πάτμο-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κώ-Ρόδο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μόνο που στο πανό γράφει Πάτμο-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κώ-Ρόδο!


Mπράβο παρατηρητικότητα! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τότε οι θέσεις ήταν αχταρμάς. Μπορεί να είχε έλθει από Μυτιλήνη-Χίο κ δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένος να σκαντζάρει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Homerus 04.jpg  Ο ΟΜΗΡΟΣ χωρίς τριήρη κ επιγραφή.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πανεμορφα και τα δυο,φωτο-πλοιο.Αλλο ενα ντοκουμεντο απο τον φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

----------


## Ellinis

Και ο ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ του Μάτσα! Ιταλικής ναυπήγησης του 1937, ήρθε στην Ελλάδα στα 40 του χρόνια και πήγε για σκραπ το 1988.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και ο ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ του Μάτσα! Ιταλικής ναυπήγησης του 1937, ήρθε στην Ελλάδα στα 40 του χρόνια και πήγε για σκραπ το 1988.


 KEΡΑΥΝΟΣ...παλιότερα τα Ρ/Κ όλο ηχηρά ονόματα είχαν! 
 Aυτή η γέφυρα δεν πρέπει να είναι από κατασκευής.

----------


## Takerman

Στα νιάτα του σαν Trelleborg.

Trelleborg-01.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όταν είχα μιά αρχαία αναλογική μηχανή αναγκαστικά  έκοβα κ καμιά πρύμη αν δεν γινόταν αλλιώς.HOMERUS 05.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To trelleborg ,η πρωτη ενχρωμη φωτο που βλεπουμε με αυτο το ονομα,γεματο τρενα τον ιουλιο του 1975 στο sassnitz απο το ships nostalgia και τον χρηστη DDR,προφανως απο την Ανατολικη γερμανια


0010033_1_1.JPG

----------


## Takerman

> To trelleborg ,η πρωτη ενχρωμη φωτο που βλεπουμε με αυτο το ονομα,γεματο τρενα τον ιουλιο του 1975 στο sassnitz απο το ships nostalgia και τον χρηστη DDR,προφανως απο την Ανατολικη γερμανια
> 
> 
> 0010033_1_1.JPG


Ιστορικη και σπανια φωτο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TRELLEBORG.jpg
Πηγή: shipspotting

Με το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ σαν τραινάδικο δεν έχουμε ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα. Εδώ σε φωτό του 1959 χωρίς την προέκταση στο φουγάρο.Πότε να μπήκε άραγε;
Λοιπόν,σαν τραινάδικο έπαιρνε 1154 επιβάτες,30 ΙΧ κ 40 βαγόνια σε 4 τροχιές. Γιά τους Σουηδικούς Σιδηροδρόμους (SJ) δούλεψε στις γραμμές Τρέλλεμποργκ (Σουηδία) - Ζάσσνιτς (τότε Ανατ.Γερμανία) κ Στοκχόλμη (Σουηδία) - Νάανταλι (Φινλάνδία) μέχρι που πουλήθηκε στην ΝΕΛ το 1977.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eχει για το Ομηρος /Trelleborg υπερβολικα πολλα πραγματα και φανταστικα σε αυτη τη διευθυνση 

http://www.villaspinell.se/3/8/ms-trelleborg-1958/

Για τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ τον takerman και εμενα βεβαια που εχουμε κανει ολοι μας πολλα ταξιδια με το πανεμορφο δανεζικο σκαρι

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Eχει για το Ομηρος /Trelleborg υπερβολικα πολλα πραγματα και φανταστικα σε αυτη τη διευθυνση 
> 
> http://www.villaspinell.se/3/8/ms-trelleborg-1958/


 Όχι ότι θα σου ξέφευγε εσένα δλδ ! :Fat:  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Takerman

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα. Πλούσιο υλικό από ένα όμορφο αγαπημένο πλοίο. Το μηχανοστάσιο μόνο ήταν κάπως αλλά τι περιμένεις μετά από τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## τοξοτης

Θα σας πω μια ιστορία που μου συνέβη πριν πολλά χρόνια , παραμονή  της Παναγίας.
Βρισκόμαστε λοιπόν στην Τήνο και μετά τα μεσάνυχτα είχαμε πάει στο τότε μισοτελειωμένο νέο λιμάνι του νησιού ( στερείτο φωτισμού και φάρων ) με αποτέλεσμα να είναι πίσσα σκοτάδι. Κάποια στιγμή εμφανίσθηκε το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ φέρνοντας προσκυνητές στο νησί. Το παρακολουθούσαμε να κάνει χειρισμούς μπρος - πίσω ανοικτά του μόλου. Κάποια στιγμή , χάριν αστειότητας λέω στους άλλους < κάτσε ρε παιδί μου να του φέξω του ανθρώπου να δει που να πάει >. Γέλια στην παρέα. Παίρνω λοιπόν ένα μεγάλο φακό-προβολέα που είχα στο αυτοκίνητο τον άναψα και τον έστρεψα προς το πλοίο και τότε ακούστηκε από τα μεγάφωνα του πλοίου < πάρε ή βάλε δε θυμάμαι καλά σημάδι το φως. > Το πλοίο ήρθε σιγά σιγά πίσω και με τους κατάλληλους χειρισμούς έδεσε και αποβιβάσθηκαν οι επιβάτες. Αίσθηση μας έκανε τότε ότι όλο αυτό το σκηνικό έγινε και δεν είδαμε πουθενά ούτε ένα του λιμενικού.

----------


## τοξοτης

*Ship info*

Ship page
http://maritime-connector.com/ship/veesham-ix-5367984/

IMO number
5367984

Name of the ship
VEESHAM IX

Type of ship
RO-RO/PASSENGER SHIP

Gross tonnage
9965 tons

DWT
1747 tons

Year of build
1958

Builder
HELSINGOR SKIBSVAERFT & MASKINBYGGERI - HELSINGOR, DENMARK

Last known flag
MONGOLIA

Class society
HELLENIC SHIPPING REGISTER

Former names
NISSOS KYPROS until 2003 Jun
HOMERUS until 1993 Apr
TRELLEBORG until 1977


Απ ότι φαίνεται μετά τον 6/2003 το πλοίο μετονομάσθηκε σε VEESHAM IX . Εκείνο που δεν φαίνεται είναι αν είναι ακόμη εν ενεργεία ή έχει διαλυθεί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Απ ότι φαίνεται μετά τον 6/2003 το πλοίο μετονομάσθηκε σε VEESHAM IX . Εκείνο που δεν φαίνεται είναι αν είναι ακόμη εν ενεργεία ή έχει διαλυθεί.


Το όνομα VEESHAM IX (με σημαία Μογγολίας) το είχε μόνο για ένα μήνα, ίσα ίσα δηλαδή μέχρι να πάει για κόψιμο. Διαβάζουμε από το equasis :

*Name of ship :   VEESHAM IX (since 01/06/2003)
Flag :   Mongolia (since 01/06/2003)
Status of ship :   Broken Up (since 10/07/2003)*

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το όνομα VEESHAM IX (με σημαία Μογγολίας) το είχε μόνο για ένα μήνα, ίσα ίσα δηλαδή μέχρι να πάει για κόψιμο. Διαβάζουμε από το equasis :
> 
> *Name of ship :   VEESHAM IX (since 01/06/2003)
> Flag :   Mongolia (since 01/06/2003)
> Status of ship :   Broken Up (since 10/07/2003)*


Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## tolaras

Κάπου διάβασα (σε μια σελίδα καραβολατρικού περιεχομένου), πως το Όμηρος είχε προπελες μεταβλητου βηματος... ισχύει αυτό???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κάπου διάβασα (σε μια σελίδα καραβολατρικού περιεχομένου), πως το Όμηρος είχε προπελες μεταβλητου βηματος... ισχύει αυτό???


Δεν αποκλείεται,στην Σκανδιναβία ήταν προχωρημένα τα βαπόρια.

----------


## threshtox

Mη λέτε για Σκανδιναβία, παιδιά. Θλίψη. Έκανα ένα τουρ -με τέσσερα ταξίδια με πλοίο, ανάμεσα στα άλλα- τον περασμένο μήνα και απελπίστηκα (που επέστρεψα).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Mη λέτε για Σκανδιναβία, παιδιά. Θλίψη. Έκανα ένα τουρ -με τέσσερα ταξίδια με πλοίο, ανάμεσα στα άλλα- τον περασμένο μήνα και απελπίστηκα (που επέστρεψα).


Γενικά ό,τι πρωτοποριακό συμβαίνει στην ναυτιλία από εκεί προέρχεται. Αλλά τι εννοείς;

----------


## threshtox

> Γενικά ό,τι πρωτοποριακό συμβαίνει στην ναυτιλία από εκεί προέρχεται. Αλλά τι εννοείς;



Ότι δέκα μέρες, αλλάζοντας λιμάνια και πλοία, βλέποντας υποδομές και συνθήκες ταξιδιών, έπαθα το κατιτίς μου, με αποτέλεσμα, άμα τη επιστροφή μου, να προσγειωθώ ανώμαλα. Αναμενόμενο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ότι δέκα μέρες, αλλάζοντας λιμάνια και πλοία, βλέποντας υποδομές και συνθήκες ταξιδιών, έπαθα το κατιτίς μου, με αποτέλεσμα, άμα τη επιστροφή μου, να προσγειωθώ ανώμαλα. Αναμενόμενο.


Συμφωνώ,όλα αυτά σε βόρειο Ευρώπη κ Ιαπωνία είναι η ημέρα με τη νύχτα σε σύγκριση με εδώ.
Γιά τις υποδομές στα λιμάνια με χρήση visor, αποεπιβίβαση επιβατών με φυσούνες,όνειρο θερινής νυκτός γιά την Ελλάδα,έχω αναφερθεί εδώ μέσα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

OMHΡΟΣ                 πφχ.jpg

Mπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------

